# 2005 Altima 2.5s VS Scion TC



## oh-la-la (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi
Since i have got 2002 Altima and one of my friends like it alot, now he's looking for a new ride and he's thinking to get either 2005 Altima 2.5s or Scion TC. What do you guys think which is better and please tell me why, so i can help him out
thanks


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

your asking a biased crowd...but i would still say altima. i am always wearing of 1st year designs (but that is just dumb paranoia and I own one)


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I f I had to choose between a 2.5 and a tc, I would buy the tc.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I would buy the tC as well. There are waaaaay too many altimas on the road.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

As far as creature comforts go, I'd choose the Altima. My mother is a Toyota person, so I know the value of reliability. She's had 4 Camry's and an Avalon with nothing more than routine brake jobs and alternators, etc. I say that to show that i'm not biased.

The Altima is bigger, more power, and by now, Nissan should have all of the kinks worked out. Coco is right, that there are many many Altimas out there, but if he is basing it on a car that he has to drive everyday vs. thinking about what looks cooler, I think common sense says to choose the Altima. Of course, if he wants a smaller, sportier car, the Tc is the way to go.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Coco said:


> I would buy the tC as well. There are waaaaay too many altimas on the road.


give the tc time...have you seen how many of those boxy xb's are out already? they are everywhere in md. you might even wanna check out a nissan se-r spec v. it is less expensive than either and just as much fun.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Coco said:


> I would buy the tC as well. There are waaaaay too many altimas on the road.


I guess it depends on whether you want to be conspicious or not. Personally, I like the fact that there are a few Altimas around (not millions like the Civics/Accords/Camrys), cuz the local constabulary doesn't necessarily know that mine is the muscle-car version (i.e. 3.5L + 5MT), and just assumes it's a 4-banger + slushbox, which is what most are around here. And I debadged the rump of my car (save for the giant hamburger) to make my car even more incognito. Well, to each his (or her) own I guess...


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

TC but only with the factory turbo


----------

